
Trix: A rich text editor for everyday writing - octosphere
https://trix-editor.org/
======
jakobegger
I love that the marketing text is presented inside the editor itself! Show,
not tell.

~~~
yodon
Very glad you pointed this out - having hit the page using the browser on my
phone, it totally wasn't obvious to me that the marketing text was a live
editable instance of the tech.

~~~
epse
There was a little blinking cursor for me, and the "add caption" placeholder
under the image was the last convincing I needed

------
yodon
A couple comparisons of Trix to other similar modern in-browser rich text
editors (both by folks who prefer other choices over Trix, not because I have
anything against Trix, that's just what I found first while trying to
understand how Trix compares in this ecosystem)

[0][https://quilljs.com/guides/comparison-with-other-rich-
text-e...](https://quilljs.com/guides/comparison-with-other-rich-text-
editors/)

[1][https://thib.me/why-wagtail-new-editor-is-built-with-
draft-j...](https://thib.me/why-wagtail-new-editor-is-built-with-draft-js)

~~~
ronilan
For anyone who wants to play live with Trix and Quill (as well as CodeMirror
and the default contentEditable for markdown) see here:

[http://public.docs.xstatic.site.s3-website-us-
west-1.amazona...](http://public.docs.xstatic.site.s3-website-us-
west-1.amazonaws.com)

You will be editing of static HTML inside an AWS bucket.

Note: WYSIWYG toolbars require wider screen, so if phone, then rotate.

------
yosefzeev
Silly rabbit...Trix are for kids.

